# need information about DSLR and macro lenses



## dementors007 (Jul 6, 2011)

hello 

I hv just registered in this forum and this is my first post in here  ...

first of all, i'm a newbie in photography and have little experience about the camera and photography details... though i have experiences of using a SLR bt that was years ago(my fathers analog SLR). now i'm going to buy my first digital camera(i already have a handycam though) and decided to go for nikon d5100 with is available in here for 33.5k(shop name:MM photography in 'metro goli' of esplanade, kolkata)... now my first question is that if i directly go for a DSLR without having a point-n-shoot or a bridge cam first, will there be a problem??

another thing is (pardon my ignorance) i like to do some macro photography with my camera... so if anybody can enlighten me about the requirements of macro photography or can direct me to any link containing any information that may help a beginner like me, that will be very kind of him/her... 

PS:: my overall budget is 40k(maybe 1-2k more)

thank u


----------



## dementors007 (Jul 7, 2011)

hello!!!no replies!! :O


----------



## toofan (Jul 8, 2011)

Dementors:  D5100 is a very good DSLR. For macros you will need a dedicated lens for macro photography.

Look for a Tamron 90mm 2.8 Nikon mount lens for macro work. You could also buy a used macro lens for cheap. There are other cheap options also for macro work but this will give you best results.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 8, 2011)

U can definitely get a D5100 but u will have very little to invest in macro lens.

Better go for D3100 for 28k and u will have 12k left in your budget to get a descent used macro lens.

Photography is very costly u know...

Another cheap and hard way is to mount 50mm 1.8 lens on an Extension tube and take macros like toofan and I take. but its not the easiest method to begain with..need lots of practice initially. 

D5100+kit+50mm1.8+ET = 40k

D3100+kit+12k left for used Macro lens

Choice is yours


----------



## toofan (Jul 8, 2011)

add a flash also in the setup with extension tubes. Because extension eat a lot of light.


----------



## dementors007 (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks toofan and sujoyp
yesterday i hv bought an D5100, and loving it!!

as for now i'm settling for a 50mm 1.8 lense and ET for macros... will buy a macro lense later on when budget permits...

btw whats the price of a external flash?


----------

